# '53  Schwinn Continental 9 Sp.?



## ace (Mar 10, 2016)

You just don't see these ever. Any knowledge on what's it worth? 
Thanks!


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 10, 2016)

I can't help you on value,but that sure is one cool bike.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 10, 2016)

Great bike!
In a 1950s Schwinn catalog:
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1950s-schwinn-bicycle-parts-accessories-catalog.83449/

Superior frame sold for $22.50, Continental frame almost 2x as much at $43.00, Paramount frames were $50


----------



## ace (Mar 10, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Great bike!
> In a 1950s Schwinn catalog:
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1950s-schwinn-bicycle-parts-accessories-catalog.83449/
> 
> Superior frame sold for $22.50, Continental frame almost 2x as much at $43.00, Paramount frames were $50




Wow, must be a high quality frame? Was the pin striping done in the Paramount factory?


----------



## cadillacbike (Mar 10, 2016)

Really nice bike.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 10, 2016)

Interesting bike!  Very unusual but cool!


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 10, 2016)

It looks quite complete
 These share many parts with the Tourist Paramount.
     I'd value at 4-500'ish as it sits.
   But values have been climbing..


----------



## schwinnderella (Mar 10, 2016)

*Very cool bike. I  see a lot more of the late 40's than the early 50's 3 speed continentals.*


----------



## Oilit (Jun 25, 2021)

@ace, I think this is the first time I've seen a quadrant shifter used with a derailleur. Are there any markings to tell who made it?


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Jun 25, 2021)

If I an not mistaken , that looks like the Cyclo Deraileur conversion for the SA hub. This would have been a dealer add-on in the day.
"These share many parts with the Tourist Paramount." I think the only common parts that are used on the Paramount Tourist would be the Fenders, rear Hub  and Stem.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 25, 2021)

I believe so, yes - that quadrant runs to the Cyclo, and a handlebar shifter runs to the SA 3-speed hub. It produces the "hybrid" type gearing where you go 3 x 3. I love that shade of green and the ornate pinstripes.


----------



## Schwinny (Jun 25, 2021)

SirMike1983 said:


> I believe so, yes - that quadrant runs to the Cyclo, and a handlebar shifter runs to the SA 3-speed hub. It produces the "hybrid" type gearing where you go 3 x 3. I love that shade of green and the ornate pinstripes.



Noticed this was drug up from 2016. Wonder where it is now.
The first thing I noticed was the spring and derailleur. Been staring at one of those lately. Definitely looks like a later version of my cyclo set-up.
Very cool bike.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 27, 2021)

Crazy, I recently came across one of these that wasn’t for sale....


----------



## Schwinny (Jun 27, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Crazy, I recently came across one of these that wasn’t for sale....
> 
> View attachment 1437187
> 
> ...



Nice.
Expand and look at that derailleur up close.
It reads 46 at the top and B ham patent.
Version 46? and "Birmingham patent"
It is the English made version of the French Cyclo derailleur set-up.
Mine is exactly the same on my Armstrong but with an earlier version #. My attachment bracket is a bit different. This one also has a shifter more similar to mine than the OP's bike which seems much later and looks more like an SA quadrant shifter.
The two cables actually push and pull instead of just pullling and having a spring action for return.
The spring underneath is just for the chain gather to keep the chain tension.
The gears must need a more narrow SA 3spd hub.
I love seeing these cyclo pics popping up.


----------



## Schwinny (Jun 27, 2021)

Pouring over the pics I see a lot of cool info.
The hub is dated 49' Im' not sure about the "46" on the derailleur but if that is the date and not the version, then the derailleur might have been added later. A little evidence of this is that if you look at the rear drop out. there are serrated washer marks there and no serrated washer.
Alot of questions and not many answers but the more pics seen the more it willl come together.
I actually hope the 46 isn't the date. Mine is stamped 41 which would disappoint me a little.
Also the pedals are marked Philllips and a short trip to GB Ebay shows a NOS pair for sale.
Hmmmm.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 28, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Crazy, I recently came across one of these that wasn’t for sale....
> 
> View attachment 1437187
> 
> ...



Nice close-up shots! Thanks for posting!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 28, 2021)

Oilit said:


> Nice close-up shots! Thanks for posting!



My pleasure! I tried to buy it, but it was a collector’s and his daughter is saving that one because it was his favorite.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 28, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Noticed this was drug up from 2016. Wonder where it is now.
> The first thing I noticed was the spring and derailleur. Been staring at one of those lately. Definitely looks like a later version of my cyclo set-up.
> Very cool bike.



It's an old thread, but @ace is still a current member. At first glance I thought that quadrant was a Sturmey-Archer, but the more I looked at it, the more I realized it's something I've never seen before. Hopefully he's still got it, and can tell us more.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 29, 2021)

Thanks for sharing, Joel!! That is one COOL bike!


----------

